

Adios OSX - kayoone
http://www.klein2.de/adios-os-x/

======
yaeger
It's funny how he rants about OSX not being cool anymore and too constricting.
Seemed like it is geared towards consumers. An OS that is more made for profit
than for usage etc.

And then ending the piece by stating he uses Windows 8 now. I would be
interested to learn how _that_ one with it's nonsensical tile fest is not
first and foremost consumer oriented. I like to learn how their latest "me
too" approach with their Metro side "App Store" is not geared towards making
profits instead of usage.

In essence he throws away a *NIX system with a user friendly UI in favor of
Microsofts latest attempt to stuff a unified OS down people's throats. You'd
think they got enough evidence by now that a unified OS does not make sense
when the systems it runs on are inherently different. You don't see car makers
put motorcycle handlebars into their new cars instead of a steering wheel, do
you? You know, for that nice "unified user experience".

------
frdmn

        Page Not Found
    
        You are looking for something that could not be found.

~~~
csmuk
Same here.

Utterly lame. Anyone got a copy of it?

